

Ask HN: Feedback on My Attendance Management System - combiclickwise

Hey HN,<p>There is the software that I have been working on for a long time. I have put up an instance of the software at http:&#x2F;&#x2F;demo.attendmind.com&#x2F;login
username: admin@gmail.com
password: 123456<p>Its still under development so there are parts that are a bit clunky. I am looking for honest feedback right now.<p>Thanks in advance<p>P. S. Here is a video of me running through all the features of the software http:&#x2F;&#x2F;blog.attendmind.com&#x2F;2013&#x2F;08&#x2F;99-changes-later-attendmind-preview_4.html
======
andyn
Seems decent. Thoughts:

* Lose the background image. A plain background is fine.

* "You have punched out for the day". Okay? But it's a button, do I press it? What do I do with it?

* Consider not using the term "Stuff", "Company Stuff" -> "Company", "My Stuff" -> "My Attendance"

* Things like attendance tables could probably be more "graphic" rather than boring tables of "Present" or "Not present". Think about coloured squares to indicate attendance or icons.

------
horyd
I agree with andyn on the background image. Plain would work better. Sans-
serif font for the tool bar, make that a little larger (and remove 'stuff').
Looks good but keep working at it!

